# Multiple Monitors turned different ways...



## drmike (Dec 12, 2014)

Like most folks here I multitask and my computer is used for all sorts of tasks.... Everything from web browsing, to playing music, to watching random videos.

Part of what has long irked me is the horizontal resolution on displays - an inheritance from earlier days and TV.

Contemplating throwing a dual setup of monitors on one of my workstations - where one is horizontal workspace for task working and tons of stuff on one big desktop.  The other monitor, throw it on it's side so tall and narrow - more friendly for reading and page viewing.

Anyone currently or prior running such a somewhat off setup?   How was your experience with the mixed rotation?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 12, 2014)

I've run that exact setup before - a 22" turned sideways.  Unless you're running an absolutely barebones setup (fluxbox, etc), you don't even need to configure it by hand.  KDE, Gnome, Windows, etc. all support monitor rotation from whatever they call the 'Display Settings' menu.


----------



## drmike (Dec 12, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I've run that exact setup before - a 22" turned sideways.  Unless you're running an absolutely barebones setup (fluxbox, etc), you don't even need to configure it by hand.  KDE, Gnome, Windows, etc. all support monitor rotation from whatever they call the 'Display Settings' menu.


How well did that work for you @Ald  ?  Did you stick with it for a while?  Where were annoyances with such a setup?


----------



## MannDude (Dec 12, 2014)

Ignore the mess and recycling that can be seen in the other room... I was cleaning up my desk/house when doing this hence the can of CLP, lint roller and random other junk on my desk. I'm now on day 2 of this setup and it is... alright. My computer is behind the bottom monitor which is supporting the top one.

I just did it because I wanted more desk space. Which I have now, but it's awkward space. I may go back to just using dual monitors, both the same size as that bottom one and using that big Dell monitor that is used in the photo for... Unsure. Something else, somewhere else.

I also have to use that block of wood for my keyboard so I can sit far enough away from the screens for it not to fry my eyes.


----------



## drmike (Dec 12, 2014)

MannDude said:


>


Well, that looks like you are working on stilts.

Are you sitting at that setup or standing?

See all that width squandered on monitors and infernal need to scroll to see anything (below the fold)... Yes indeed why I am after a mixed rotation setup.  

I think with sideways monitor, I'd stick and stack reading materials and probably reduce my bad habit of insanity speed skimming documents.  Kind of like parking my reading over there to the left monitor,   smack the power button so I don't need sunscreen.  Turn it back up for 20 minutes of condensed reading and browsing.  Downside is commenting and random browsing probably reduced to controlled fits... Which is better for my productivity   not so much good for places I contribute to freely.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> How well did that work for you @Ald  ?  Did you stick with it for a while?  Where were annoyances with such a setup?


Worked great for me - saved desk space as well.  Only reason I stopped using that setup is when I went to my 3-monitor rig and reorganized my workflow, but it was great for horizontally-thin uses such as IRC, xmpp, most web pages, etc.


----------



## William (Dec 12, 2014)

6 screens work well.

http://i.imgur.com/SwJu7fO.jpg?1


----------



## drmike (Dec 12, 2014)

William said:


> 6 screens work well.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SwJu7fO.jpg?1


But your rig as photographed are all normal horizontal oriented.  Do you vertically rotate some, at times?

The whole bunk bed thing is just great, like I said prior.   I may scrounge one just for a crazy work zone.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 12, 2014)

MannDude said:


>


MannDude don't need no mouse.

Mice are for girly men.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 12, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> MannDude don't need no mouse.
> 
> Mice are for girly men.


It's pictured in that photo on the desk, next to the tape measurer, can of gun cleaner (CLP), water bill, allen wrench set and a lint roller... haha.


----------



## William (Dec 13, 2014)

I had this before but workflow was not well with it (not enough space sideways), i prefer 6 on a single computer (a hackintosh with 2 GPUs) now in normal direction - For reference here is my usual desktop as screenshot to get an image of (i like to think so) efficient usage:

http://i.imgur.com/u9jV72g.jpg



drmike said:


> But your rig as photographed are all normal horizontal oriented.  Do you vertically rotate some, at times?
> 
> The whole bunk bed thing is just great, like I said prior.   I may scrounge one just for a crazy work zone.


----------



## mikho (Dec 13, 2014)

If you always need something to read, like documents or webpages or an IRC window open then rotating one screen is pretty nice.


If I were you I would try. Whats the worst thing that could happen?


----------



## Mid (Dec 13, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> MannDude don't need no mouse.


I won't pinpoint the typos/grammatical mistake here, but...

I would say you all forgot the 'ALT+TAB' key combination ... and going for additional monitor for avoiding every additional 'Alt+Tab' key press...  

Another finding: MannDude *does*n't sit on any chairs (but only on the floor) and keeps changing his avatar image every day.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 14, 2014)

So, if you weren't going to pinpoit the grammatical mistake (you are just too young to get the reference).. why call it out by bolding the 'correction'?


----------



## MannDude (Dec 14, 2014)

Okay, okay. I _do_ have a chair. I _do_ have a mouse. I just snapped this image to prove this! 



Network cables still a mess. I've been rearranging my devices in a constant effort of finding a good setup for it all.

Anyhow... The stacked monitors... I'm getting used to it. It's not that bad. Probably beneficial to move my head up/down throughout the day than to keep it looking slightly down. I was going to use the two HP monitors (the smaller ones) for my dual monitor setup and use the large Dell for the surveillance system, but I like having the Dell for YouTube/Vimeo videos.

I know the setup isn't exactly what Dr. Mike was asking about, so sorry if I've hijacked the thread. I can turn the top monitor vertical and it's alright but I still prefer it being horizontal.

EDIT: House built in early 1870s, and unfortunately this room only has electrical outlets along two walls, hence everything is consolidated in one small area.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2014)

I think I need an office. I'm sick of having my stuff all over my dining room table. 4 bedroom house with just me and my flat mate. One will be an office tomorrow .


----------



## Mid (Dec 14, 2014)

> I won't pinpoint the typos/grammatical mistake here, but...


By saying this, I was actually pinpointing it (I hoped that was understood), I was actually referring to the double negative words used. I am not any expert in english, but I think there is nothing wrong on mentioning it (these days I see many people use the word "then" in place of "than", probably some don't even know about their wrong usage; its trivial to mention, but I feel if nobody mentions the language becomes like that over the years; you know what language is used in sms/texting these days).

BTW, I am not any younger, probably young in posting on forums like these comparing to you guys, but I feel I am not doing anything silly...

@MannDude, looking at the first image, it appeared like the height of the table is very small, that's why I commented for it 



> everything is consolidated in one small area


small area?, may be for some it could be a big area. Anyhow regarding your 140+ years building, today's so called modern buildings will not even touch half that years, so your are actually in a strong (safe) place.


----------



## stim (Dec 14, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Ignore the mess and recycling that can be seen in the other room... I was cleaning up my desk/house when doing this hence the can of CLP, lint roller and random other junk on my desk. I'm now on day 2 of this setup and it is... alright. My computer is behind the bottom monitor which is supporting the top one.
> 
> I just did it because I wanted more desk space. Which I have now, but it's awkward space. I may go back to just using dual monitors, both the same size as that bottom one and using that big Dell monitor that is used in the photo for... Unsure. Something else, somewhere else.
> 
> I also have to use that block of wood for my keyboard so I can sit far enough away from the screens for it not to fry my eyes.


whoa - no offence, but this looks like an ergonomic nightmare!


----------



## Varcoe (Dec 14, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Ignore the mess and recycling that can be seen in the other room... I was cleaning up my desk/house when doing this hence the can of CLP, lint roller and random other junk on my desk. I'm now on day 2 of this setup and it is... alright. My computer is behind the bottom monitor which is supporting the top one.
> 
> I just did it because I wanted more desk space. Which I have now, but it's awkward space. I may go back to just using dual monitors, both the same size as that bottom one and using that big Dell monitor that is used in the photo for... Unsure. Something else, somewhere else.
> 
> I also have to use that block of wood for my keyboard so I can sit far enough away from the screens for it not to fry my eyes.


Oh man.. That looks extremely uncomfortable! Why not just invest in a bigger desk (ikea bekant is pretty cool, you can buy extensions and create your own layout http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S29006412/) 

As for OP I found a setup online that I thought I would show you. It's not mine I just use a plain old iMac and MBP but I thought this was a pretty good idea - great for long lines of coding as well..



This ones also pretty cool:


----------



## Mid (Dec 15, 2014)

It looks like 3 Different theaters to me


----------

